# [H] SM/BA & Eldar [W] Offers [UK ONLY]



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello!

After being out of the hobby for a while (Seriously, when did 6th happen!?); it's time for a clearout. I'd rather see these go in "Big lots" rather than small, for ease and postage.

*ALL SOLD AS SEEN UNLESS STATED *

*SM/BA*

















Rhino/Whirlwind. 
This was sold to me as a whirlwind, but I had no use for one/ prefered a rhino, so a bit of a bash turned into a "Command Rhino" (kinda), The Whirlwind Missiles are included, but may require some skill to turn back into a Whirlwind.

















Yellow (Lamenters/Imperial Fist) Rhino/Predator, Magnatised and Interchangeable between Rhino/Annihilator/Destructor 









Unpainted Baal Predator, Weapons are interchangeable, this DOES NOT include the assualt cannons, ONLY the TL Las, Sponson Las, Autocannon, HB Sponsons, "Flamer" Sponsons and "Flamer" Turret (Forget names, been out of hobby a while!)









AoBR Dread, The "Black splodge" on his shoulder is where the Combat Shield should go, but it fell off.

















5x Deathcompany, Basic/Started Paint, Jumppacks/Backpacks included, not pictured.

















Scratch Built BA Jump Librarian, Pack needs finishing.

















Dante, His axe has broken off clean, needs pinning (Out of my skills!) Finecast.

















5x Sanguinary Guard, Basic Painted. 
NOTE: They need heads, When I built them I opted not to use the wings, and now cannot find them, again WINGS NOT INCLUDED, The figure pictured has indeed lost the top of his axe, like Dante above, it is inclluded and requires pinning.









5x CC Scouts









3x Sniper Scouts (Middle is Metal)









HB Scout









Mediocre Scratch Sniper scout.

























18x Bolter marines, 6x unpainted, 6x Primed, 6x Red Basecoat.
Any figures missing arms/packs WILL have necessary parts included.

























2x Flamers, MultiMelta, RL,and Plasma Cannon.

















2x Seargants, Power Fist & Pistol. Red Guy is Metal, with Plastic Powerfist.
(There is a third, unpainted, same gear, but I forgot to photo him!)

*This will be included with another "Lot", I don't think they are worth anything alone.*
























These 2 were my attempt at Sanguinary Preists, Kit bashes from spares.

















This guy used to be a Vanguard, Plastic arms, and some surgery, needs a head and a pack, could make Character/Commander?









4x Death guard, Dunno what happened to the guy on the Left, should be recoverable.









5x Terminators, These were sent to me with a Job lot, there previous owner equiped them with 1x Lc and a Shield (which I don't think anyone codex allows?), However, if you buy 1 Pack of termies, you should be able to get 10 from the box using these bods.

















Attempt at a true-scale, could be finished into Character.

*ELDAR*









2x Unpainted war walkers, with Scatter Lasers iirc.

























10x Basecoated Guardians + Weapon 'thing'









10x Primed Avengers









5x Primed Avengers









5x Unpainted "Scratch" Avengers (Guardian Bodies)









Harley converted to Solitare. Metal

















5x Metal Harleys, 4x unpainted, 1x Painted ina "Joker" scheme, How original!









Metal Warlock.









Metal "Character", I Forget who, Sold as seen.









Falcon Grav, weapons inc. not pictured.

















Fire Prism, The Weapon itself is the Old Metal one, needs pinning.









Wave Serpant, Took a bit of paint damage (Around black "Feeler" on left wing"), SHOULD be recoverable, or potentially painted in as damage.

















2x Flying Bases for tanks, There is a third, for the third, but its clear/clean

















Wraithlord, Weapon hand is Pinned and swapable between sword and gun. Other weapons included.

*I have a Pack of different "Big" weapons for the above models (Lord/Walker/Platform/Tanks etc) that can be included.*

















Plus BA/BT Codexs'



*Wants*
I haven't decided if I want to return to the hobby, and If I did, it would probably be from afresh. I'm open to financial offers, trades (Standard like for like), But if a trade is on the table, I would appreciate relevant literature (Rules/Codexs etc) included, not a necessity, just a thought.

Thanks dudes.

-=EvilTim.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Interested in Scorpions, Hawks, Reapers and Spiders. Have lots of Necrons, Marines and some other odds and ends as well as cash. PM me with cash prices and anything you're looking to trade for.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I'm interested in the avengers,black Templars dex and the fire prism. I have 24 necrons warriors, 6 scarab bases, necrons codex and a spare drop pod, 3 deffkoptas, 5 nobz and I believe a warboss. I will look to see what else I have for you.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Updated with Sold Miniatures removed.


----------

